# How Can This Be A Good Idea?



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

How can Fine Woodworking think
this is a good idea.....

April 8, 2009
Free Plan: Minimalist Router Table









If I had it too? :laughing:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Neat idea with the pivot fence. You would lose alot of router penetration through 3/4" of wood though. I like the router table inserts at Rockler.
Steve


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

It's just something to throw 
in the truck for the odd "custom"
on site work.
Doesn't get in the way on the job
or in the truck.


----------



## KMac (Dec 2, 2007)

That's pretty much my router table set up too!:thumbup:
I didn't think I was a minimalist - just cheap.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thats sweet thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Although I have several router table set-ups, - - this one I installed on my cabinet saw extension table about 10 years ago has always served me the best when it comes to speed and efficiency. I use one side of the fence for sawing and the other side for routing . . .


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got an older Makita table saw, came with the router attatchment in the top. I don't think they make this model anymore. But if I ever have to buy a new table saw, I will drill out the top to take a router insert. Router is simply mounted with 2 bolts. Works great, and I always have 2 tools in one on site.


----------

